# Hochseeangeln in der Ostsee



## Steffen Kessel (11. Juni 2002)

[BLINK]Hallo ihr Fischräuber![/BLINK]   #a 
Wart ihr schon mal Hochseeangeln? Wir gehen dieses Jahr nach Heiligenhafen und ich habe keine Ahnung davon. Mein Vater war zwar schon in Norwegen, aber von der Ostsee haben wir keine Ahnung. Kennt ihr euch aus? Wir wollten Dorsch, Hornhecht und Meerforelle fangen. Schreibt auch Montagen, Köder und Größen von Pilkern und Blinkern auf. Ist es gut zu blinkern, vom Kutter zu pilken oder mit Schwimmer vom Ufer? Gebt eure Antworten dazu! Ich freue mich schon darauf! Danke für eure Tipps.

Petri Heil!   #c #g :m :b :z :q #d #h ;+ #x #q #r #y #4 #2 #v


----------



## Kieler Blitz (11. Juni 2002)

Hi,
bezüglich der Jahreszeit würde ich dir eher abraten, auf Meerforelle oder Hornhecht zu angeln. Von dem was ich so mitbekommen habe, haben die sich schon wieder in tieferes Wasser zurückgezogen. Ich würde mich da am besten noch mal vor Ort, am besten beim Angelladen Schirmer erkundigen. Wenn du im Hafen stehst, einfach zwischen Fischhalle und Baltic Kölln durchgehen und dann immer gerade aus. Du siehst den Laden dann schon von weitem.

Leider war ich in der letzten Zeit (seit April :c ) nicht mehr da oben und kann dir somit nicht sagen, in welcher Wassertiefe die Dorsche stehen. Danach richtet sich nämlich das Gewicht des Pilkers. Da es aber in der letzten Zeit nicht allzu warm war, würde ich annehmen, dass die Dorsche zur Zeit nicht tiefer als 18-20 m stehen, ich denke mal so um die 15 meter. 
Bei so einer Wassertiefe reichen in der Regel Pilker von 60g aus. Bei viel Wind oder Drift kann es aber durchaus vorkommen, dass du schwerere Pilker um die 80g brauchst. Bei Windstille oder null Drift soger 40er. Aber grundsätzlich gilt: so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig. Orange/Silberne Pilker fangen meistens gut bei Sonnenschein. Bei bedecktem Himmel würde ich Rot/Grün empfehlen. Es kann aber auch vorkommen, dass die Dorsche auf eine ganz andere Farbe stehen, Probieren ist also angesagt. 
Weiter kannst du auch noch einen bis zwei Beifänger in Form von Twistern oder Oktopussen in Japanrot(Leuchtrot) oder Schwarz verwenden.
Für diese leichte Art des Pilkens nehme ich eine Rute von 150 Gramm Wurfgewicht und einer Länge von 3,30 m (Sportex HM Turbo Spin 6). An Tagen mit wenig Wind und Drift gehe ich mit dem Wurfgewicht noch weiter runter auf 100 gramm. Damit kannst du denn einen 40 oder 50g Pilker wunderbar führen. 
Die Rolle sollte einen nicht allzu kleinen Spulendurchmesser haben, damit du in der Andrift(wenn der Pilker unter das Boot treibt) schön weit auswerfen kannst. Am besten soweit wie möglich, um eine größere Fläche abfischen zu können. Sie sollte weiterhin ein Fassungsvermögen von ca 200m 0,35er Monofilschnur haben.
Ich persönlich fische mit einer geflochtenen Schnur lieber als mit einer monofilen, weil da der Kontakt zum Köder und zum Fisch einfach besser durch kommt. Hier reicht eine Schnur von 11-12kg Tragkraft völlig aus. 
Ich rate aber bei einer Geflochtenen unbedingt dazu, ein Vorfach zwischen Pilker und Hauptschnur als Sollbruchstelle zu knüppfen. Es sollte eine minimal geringere Tragkraft als die der Hauptschnur haben. Im Falle eines Hängers reist nun dieses Vorfach. Hast du diese Sollbruchstelle nicht, kann es passieren, dass wenn du drei-vier mal einen Hänger hast, die Schnur dir direkt an der Rolle reißt und du dann keine Schnur mehr auf der Rolle hast.

So, das war jetzt ein Akt. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir jetzt ein bischen weiter helfen anstatt noch mehr Verwirrung zu verbreiten. 
Wenn noch Fragen offenstehn, einfach hier posten.


----------



## Guest (12. Juni 2002)

Habe nun neuen Name: [BLINK]Schleie[/BLINK]  

ehemaliger: Steffen Kessel


----------



## Andreas Michael (12. Juni 2002)

@ Stefan 

Natürlich reicht die Rolle, und wenn du mit 80g oder auch 100g fischen must geht die Rute auch, es dauert nur bissel länger bis der Fisch gelandet ist.

Also wenn wenig Drift bzw. Wind nehme ich auch eine 90g Rute und es geht, macht spass, zur Rolle kannste jede nehmen die für das Mittlere Spinnen geeignet ist.

Zu den Systemen Pilker mit Drilling und einen Beifänger, 2 Beifänger Pilker Ohne Drilling, das ist erstmal die Grundvoraussetzung so und nicht anders, Tannenbaum Angeln ist nicht erwünscht und auch verboten,

Seitenarm höchstens 25 cm lang, und vom Pilker bis 50 cm entfernt, bei zwei Beifängern erste 25 cm über Pilker und der zweite 50 cm entfernt denke doch das es ein wenig hilft.


In diesen sinne viel Petri Heil


mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Kieler Blitz (12. Juni 2002)

Hi,

@Andreas
Seit wann sind Tannenbaum-Montagen in der Ostsee verboten, ich habe davon noch nie was gehört? 

@Schleie

diese Rute wird bestimmt schicken. Noch nen Tipp: wenn die Dorsche vermehrt auf Pilker beißen, benutze keinen zusätzlichen Beifänger mehr. Ich angel in den allermeisten Fällen ohne Beifänger, einfach Pilker pur. Dadurch kannst du weiter werfen und außerdem spielt der Pliker ohne diese &quot;Anhängsel&quot; viel verführerischer. Meine Fische fange ich auf diese Art und Weise immer. Außer wenn auf Pilker absolut garnichts geht, was an machen Tagen vorkommen kann, weil die Dorsche Jagd auf kleine Krabben oder ähnliches machen, verwende ich eine Jigging-Montage. Das heißt, Drilling vom Pilker ab und statt dessen ein Stück Monofilschnur so um die 30-40 cm lang mit einenm Twister am Ende. Zusätzlich noch einen Beifänger(Twister) über den Pilker geschaltet. Funktioniert ganz gut. Aber nach einem Biss nicht gleich anfangen, den Fisch an die Oberfläche zu pumpen.Den Fisch auf Spannung halten und noch ein Weilchen abwarte. Stehen die Dorsche dicht, beißt in der Regel immer noch ein zweiter Dorsch auf den anderen noch freien Beifänger. Dorsch sind nämlich ungemein futterneidisch untereinander, warrum sollte wir uns das nicht zu Nutze machen :q .

P.S. Wann fahrt ihr denn dann eigentlich gehn Norden?


----------



## Guest (14. Juni 2002)

Wir gehen erst im August un Urlaub.  :c  Wir freuen uns schon. Wisst ihr vielleicht einen guten Kutter?

Schleie :s  :a  :z     #w  :k  :l  :c  :a  :z  :e  
 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Skunk2000 (14. Juni 2002)

Wir sind immer mit &quot;Hai IV&quot; gefahren, aber der hat ja jetzt einen neuen Besitzer!
Christa soll auch ganz gut sein!

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt würde ich mir in Fehmarn ein kleines Führerschein-freies Boot für 100-180DM mieten kommt dann tlw. bei 3 Leuten billiger als mit dem Kutter und wir haben zu 3. an einem Tag 48 gute Dorsche gefangen vor Stavanger oder wie der Ziepfel rechts unten auf Fehmarn heisst!


----------



## angler_lübeck (14. Juni 2002)

moin! ich hab mich als nordlicht ziemlich auf pilken versteift. generell stimme ich den aussagen hier zu, bloß keinen knüppel mit 300g wurfgewicht und 2m länge! ich fische die cormoran black star cm pilkrute in 3,30m/200g WG mit ner mittelgroßen DAM stationär. ist eine ziemlich steife rute, aber trotzdem sensibel. meiner meinung nach ist geflochtene absoluter mist, wenn die rute auch nur nen tick zu steif ist. dann haste 3 sekunden einen dran und wieder ab, da wird man richtig depri! . mit 30er qualitätsmono (stroft gtm in gelb ist die beste) fängst du mehr, die dorsche hängen sicher und man schlägt bei antaster nicht gleich an, ich fange mit mono bestimmt 50% mehr. vom köder her bloß keine twister-doppelsysteme! am fängisten ist nen kleiner pilker um 60-75g, der kommt an ner 30er eigentlich fast immer runter. ohne beifänger fängt an den meisten tagen deutlich mehr! nur an diesen gummi-tagen schaltet man den halt noch nen kleinen twister vor! die fängigste pilkerführung sind kleine einfachzupfer, bloß keine langen hauruck-strecken oder so! hoffe geholfen zu haben, mfg, a_l


----------



## Kieler Blitz (18. Juni 2002)

hi,
also ich kann dir nur die MS Seeteufel empfehlen. Das ist ein gutes Schiff. Der Kutter hat sehr gute Drifteigeschaften(bei Wind nicht zu schnell) und liegt bei Wellen einigermaßen stabil im Wasser. Das Deck wird sehr sauber gehalten, was ich bei anderen Kuttern, mit denen ich schon rausgefahren bin, nicht bestätigen kann. Außerdem ist die Besatzung echt in Ordnung. Kompetent und hilfsbereit. Wenn ich zum Pilken fahre, dann nur mit der Seeteufel. Bin ihr nun schon seit mehr als 8 Jahre treu geblieben  .

mfg


----------



## Guest (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original von Steffen Kessel _
> [BLINK]Hallo ihr Fischräuber![/BLINK]   #a
> Wart ihr schon mal Hochseeangeln? Wir gehen dieses Jahr nach Heiligenhafen und ich habe keine Ahnung davon. Mein Vater war zwar schon in Norwegen, aber von der Ostsee haben wir keine Ahnung. Kennt ihr euch aus? Wir wollten Dorsch, Hornhecht und Meerforelle fangen. Schreibt auch Montagen, Köder und Größen von Pilkern und Blinkern auf. Ist es gut zu blinkern, vom Kutter zu pilken oder mit Schwimmer vom Ufer? Gebt eure Antworten dazu! Ich freue mich schon darauf! Danke für eure Tipps.
> 
> Petri Heil!   #c #g


----------



## Schleie! (18. Juni 2002)

Hi Ihr Angler!
Wollte eventuell auch mit Schwimmer vom Ufer fischen. Gibt es gute Stellen vom Ufer? Und was für Köder?

Schleie             #g


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (18. Juni 2002)

*hey*

Hallo Schleie,
ich glaube Du stellst einen neuen Rekord auf  :q 

Deine Fragen zum Meeresangeln kannst Du im Bereich &quot;Meeresangeln&quot; klären, dort findest Du schon zig tausend Antworten.

Gruß Marco


----------



## holzi70 (19. Juni 2002)

Servus Schleie!
Die MS Christa fährt nicht mehr von Heiligenhafen, sondern liegt jetzt in Wismar (glaube ich -> auf jeden Fall östliche Ostsee). Ich habe bis jetzt ganz gute Erfahrungen mit der MS Ostpreußen gemacht. Vom hören-sagen soll die Einigkeit auch sehr gut sein, nur hat diese den Aufenthaltsraum über Deck, so daß man außer am Bug und Heck nicht gescheit werfen kann.

Was die Pilker betrifft, sollte ein Sortiment von 40 gr. bis 90 gr. vollkommen ausreichend sein und als Beifänger haben sich Twister und Oktopusse als fängig gezeigt.

Als Rute benutze ich die Balzer Diabolo Softpilk mit einem Wg. von 35 - 130 Gr. und als Rolle die Cormoran Hi-Mobile 40 4 AI F mit einer 24er Monofilen 11 kg Tragkraft.

Wichtig ist, daß du keine zu Schwere Rolle nimmst ( so um die 300 gr. ist ok), weil du das Ding den ganzen Tag bewegen mußt --> Muskelkater vorprogrammiert!!#d 

Ich hoffe, dir etwas weiter geholfen zu haben.

Viel Spaß und dicke Fische

Holzi70


----------



## Schleie! (19. Juni 2002)

Danke Hölzi70. Du hast mir sehr viel weiter geholfen.:m :m :m 

Schleie


----------



## Babydorsch (20. Juni 2002)

In Heiligenhafen kann ich dir die MS Monika und die Einigkeit empfehlen.Mit der Seeteufel hab ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.Die Manschaft an Board wahr sehr unfreundlich.Bin Anfang August auch in Heiligenhafen


----------



## Andreas Michael (20. Juni 2002)

@ Kieler Blitz

Also habe ja auch geschrieben Unerwünscht, und Verboten ist es, wenn Du dich nach den Richtlinien vom VDSF richtes.

Unerwünscht deshalb, wenn Du in einen Dorschschwarm kommst und alle deine Haken sind besetzt, dann müssen deine lieben Angelnachbarn ihre Ruten raus nehmen weil Du nicht in der lage bist die Fische zu kontrollieren.

mfg

Andreas :a 

Ps: Vorausgesetzt ist, das Du auf einen Kutter bist, was du machst in deinem Boot das ist egal.


----------



## holzi70 (20. Juni 2002)

Stimmt, die Monika ist auch ein klasse Boot. Aber auch hier gilt, wegen der Aufbauten nur an Bug und Heck weites Auswerfen möglich.


----------



## teamwotan (22. November 2002)

Hau ha, viel gelesen hier unn es war uch viel Mist dabei


----------



## Schleie! (23. November 2002)

Das ist nun der Bericht! Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber für die, die es noch nicht gelesen haben steht er unten! :m 
Ich hatte auch dumme Fragen an euch! Aber das war vor nem halben Jahr! Jetzt kenne ich mich schon gut aus dort oben! Aber lest selbst! :m 


Zitat:
Hallo Leute! 
Kein Stau, kein Unfall! Eine gute Anfahrt mit dem Auto. Als wir ankamen, rannten wir gleich um drei Uhr zum Hafen, weil dann die Kutter einliefen. Unser erster Angeltag war der 13.8.2002(Di). Am Montag Abend war dann Platzreservierund auf`m Kutter angesagt. Wir waren links und recht´s auf der spitze der Einigkeit! Bei der Ausfahrt aber wurder es uns aber  :v schlecht. Trotzdem fischte ich mit einem 75gramm Heringspilker und einem Rot-Schwarzem Twister als Beifänger. Ich habe bein ersten Stop, und dem ersten Wurf auch schon den ersten Biss! Ein Dorsch mit ca. 50cm! Bein 2. Stop genauso! Da hat aber der Dorsch den Twister zerfetzt und ich machte einen Orangen darauf! Beim 3. Stop gemauso! Aber dann dauerte es eine Weile! Wir gingen dan essen und ich ruhte mich unter Deck etwas aus, weil es mir schlecht ging. Aber  haben wir uns nicht. Nach einer halben Stunde schlaf auf dem Tisch fühlte ich mich Puddelwohl. Gleich ran an die Angel und weiter gings. Der 4. Dorsch in der Kiste. Die hinteren Schuttelten nur noch mit dem Kopf, weil sie nix hatten und ich bei der Ersten ausfahrt gleich 4. Mein Vater hatte nur einen kleinen, dem er zurücksetzte  . Dann trafen wir uns am 20.8.202 mit siegerlaender um 3 Uhr am Hafen. Er fuhr mit der Tanja und wir mit der Einigkeit. Also! Wieder Stecken suchen und anbinden. An der gleichen Stelle war aber morgens nix mehr und eine alte Frau mit ihrem Mann waren dort   . Wir gingen dan halt nach hinten. Da war ja noch niemand. Aber da nahmen wir davor eine Tablette gegen die Seekrankheit. Hier fischte ich mit einem 75gramm Fehmarnpilker und 2 Twister in Rot-Schwarz und Orange. Erster Wurf, erster Biss! 
Es war ein großer Wiederstand! Nicht wie bein letzten mal. Ich habe ihn dann aber verloren. Doch irgendwann muss es ja mal angehen! 2. Stop! Ich hatte 2 Dorsche um die 50-60cm. 3. Stop! Ich hatte einen riesen Wiederstand. Ich pumpte nur noch und konnte fast nicht mehr! Da sahen wir sie! 2 Dorsche um die 60-70cm an den 2 Twistern. PUH! bein 4. Stop war ein kleiner Köhler am Rot-Schwarzen Twister. Dan immer pro halt 1-2 Dorsche. Am ende hatte ich 15 Dorsche(5um die 60-70cm) und einen Köhler. Mein Vater einen kleinen und 6 große Dorsche um die 60-70cm. Es wurde also allgemein gut gefangen. Aber nun noch ausnehmen und filetieren...! Arbeit, Arbeit und Arbeit war angesagt. Im Hafen aber fanden wir siegerlaender nicht mehr und gingen schnell in die FeWo. In der Zeit, wo wir in Heiligenhafen waren, wurde gut gefangen. Der großte war 113cm bei 10,2kg. Wir waren aber auch 4mal Brandungsangeln, wo wir 2 kleine Dorsche fingen. Der 21.8.2002 war ein anstrengender Tag fur mich, weil ich wie ein Schwein pumpen musste  ! Insgesamt hatte ich also 20 Dorsche. Und so 5 habe ich noch verloren. Im allgemeinen war der Urlaub cool  ! 

Falls noch einer Fragen haben sollte, dann her damit! :q


----------



## Schleie! (23. November 2002)

Das hätte ich beinahe vergessen! Das war die Ausrüstung und so weiter!  :m 


Zitat:
Hi Leute! 
Am 11.8.2002 ist es endlich so weit! Wir fahren 2 Wochen an die Ostsee. Unsere Ferienwohnung liegt in Heiligenhafen. Ich habe mir eine Rute mit 35-135g Wurfgewicht gekauft. Es ist die Diabolo Softpilk von Balzer. Als Rolle habe ich die Shimano Hyperloop 4000RK genommen. Ich lies eine 22er Geflochtene Dyneema mit einer Tragkraft von 18,5kg draufmachen. Nun sind auch noch von Hakuma die Heringspilker eingetroffen. Wir haben sie in 50,75 und 100g Wurfgewicht. Als farbe haben wir Rot, Grün und Blau gewählt. Noch 3 Fehmarnpilker mit 75g in Schwarzgrau. Also, wenn da nichts beisst...! Geht vielleicht noch Jemand an die Ostsee? Oder kann uns Tipps geben? Oder hat jemand die Rute? Ich bin gespannt. Habt ihr auch Kuttererfahrung, weil wir doch das erste mal rauffahren und wissen nicht, was für Kutter gut sind


----------



## Hummer (23. November 2002)

Schöner Bericht, Schleie! :m

@teamwotan
es wäre schön, wenn Du schreiben würdest, was Du für falsch hälst - dann könnten wir alle was daraus lernen (oder auch nicht). 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Mühle (23. November 2002)

@ schleie

Schöner Bericht. Habt ja anscheinend gut gefangen!  :m 

@ teamwotan

geht&acute;s ein wenig konkreter? Oder was sonst soll so ein Posting?  ;+ 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## teamwotan (23. November 2002)

@Mühle

das bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf die Kutterliste. Viele der Aussagen zu den Kuttern kann ich nicht unterstützen, weil ich (zusammen mit holzi :k ) andere Erfahrungen gemacht hab. Es hat halt jeder Angler/Schreiber so seinen Lieblingskutter (oder auch nicht!) der ins rechte Licht gerückt werden soll und dann müssen andere Boote eben leiden. O.K.!?


----------



## teamwotan (23. November 2002)

nochmal @Mühle

Der kurze Hinweis war mehr für holzi gedacht - das nächste Mal kommt ein @holzi davor  #h


----------

